# Twitter?



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

I wonder how many of you are on Twitter? It just occurred to me that it might be interesting to keep up with your tweets from around the world.

If you are interested, you can find me on Twitter as msegers (I am so creative).


----------



## howlingmadhowie (Mar 26, 2009)

howlingmadhowie here


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't even know what Twitter is.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> I don't even know what Twitter is.


It is a way for family, friends, and acquaintances to send a broadband information-crammed signal to a satellite in geosynchronous orbit, to be bounced back down to another spot on the globe and be received and unscrambled there to let everyone on the planet know they have just finished afternoon tea, or whatever.

Lots of people love it. I'm not quite ready for that level of staying in touch, being quite comfortable with just my own thoughts for long stretches at a time.

I spent much of my life eagerly anticipating the 21st century. Now that it is here I'm not so sure about some of it, but to each his own.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Who cares if I just had tea or if I just got done coming back from the grocery store?

We live in a strange age where everyone thinks the minutia of their lives is just so damn interesting to everyone else.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Who cares if I just had tea or if I just got done coming back from the grocery store?
> 
> We live in a strange age where everyone thinks the minutia of their lives is just so damn interesting to everyone else.


Here, here!!! Agreed!!!

Jim


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ummm- but don't let us curmudgeons chase everyone else off from it. Do carry on. . .
[goes back to listening to 400 year old music.]


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm following you msegers.  I never update my twitter though so don't expect me to ever say anything unless I get bored. Did you really feel a sonic boom from the space shuttle landing? I'm not familiar with that term, only heard it, could you explain what it is?


----------



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, twitter can be fun sometimes. Did you hear about the operaplot contest?
Now closed... But, you can find about it here:

http://theomniscientmussel.com/2009/03/twitter-opera-synopsis-results/

It was the first time Twitter really "worked" for classical music, and it was fun!!

By the way, follow me!

http://twitter.com/otterhouse

Greetings,

Rolf


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

_*Rachovsky* asked about a sonic boom, so I apologize for being off topic to answer. _

I'll let Wikipedia handle the technical stuff: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonic_boom. Perhaps Bob Dylan (to make a musical, although non-classical, connection) was inspired by a sonic boom when he referred to something that would "shake your windows and rattle your walls."

Although I live about a hundred miles from Cape Canaveral, we experience the sonic booms and can watch the launches from the living room. Here are four photos of a launch that I took in my back yard: http://www.geocities.com/dinomichael/launch.htm


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I will have to go back to school first, young children are going to be taught how to twitter in primary schools. I don't mind but, it is instead of learning some history. I think history is much more important. So happy twittering folks (even if you don't know about British kings and queens lol.)


Margaret


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Weston said:


> Ummm- but don't let us curmudgeons chase everyone else off from it. Do carry on. . .
> [goes back to listening to 400 year old music.]


LOL.

But I'll agree with Weston and Tapkaara that I really rather not have to share with everyone else my every
action nor do I want to bother knowing theirs. Heh, I have enough trouble keeping my MySpace and Facebook up to date.


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

"How to Speak Twitter: A TWITTER GLOSSARY" -
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_64/s0904046705853.htm


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

im following your msegers, I caved in to peer pressure.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

my twitter is http://www.twitter.com/JuantheTuba


----------

